# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Height between top cupboards and gas cooktop?

## Darcydugan

Hi, we are renovating and planning our new kitchen! We have been told that the minimum distance between cupboards over the top of a bench has to be 600mm because we are installing a gas cooktop! 
Lots of web pages and kitchen design books dont seem to follow this guideline? I guess I'm just worried, because as I'm getting older, I cannot reach my top cupboards now, so in a few years time I'll never reach those top shelves? 
Has anyone else had this problem with the 600mm rule?

----------


## Pitto

general rules state its 650mm from the gas cook-top TRIVETS to your overheads, however, check your range hood specifications also as they may need more distance than 650mm and you may void the warranty 
conditions if not adhered to. 
i generally allow 700mm between bench top and overheads which has me covered. 
also check your cook-top specifications as it may have a minimum install distance between back wall and cook-top

----------


## Pitto

600mm applies to electric cook-tops, but, once again, check your range hood specifications for minimum heights

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I guess I'm just worried, because as I'm getting older, I cannot reach my top cupboards now, so in a few years time I'll never reach those top shelves?

  ...which then leads me to wondering why you'd even consider top cupboards in the new kitchen.  I'd be looking at bottom cabinets with drawers....

----------


## plum

> general rules state its 650mm from the gas cook-top TRIVETS to your overheads, however, check your range hood specifications also as they may need more distance than 650mm and you may void the warranty 
> conditions if not adhered to. 
> i generally allow 700mm between bench top and overheads which has me covered. 
> also check your cook-top specifications as it may have a minimum install distance between back wall and cook-top

   
Not sure where you got 650mm from, it's always been 600mm from where I'm from.

----------


## Pitto

> *How much clearance is required around cooktops?* There are rules in Australia about how much space there needs to be  around cooktops - these are listed in the Australian Standard *AG/601-AS5601*. Gas burners in particular get plenty of attention, thanks to the fact that they operate using a naked flame.
>  According to Australian regulations, the minimum clearance between a gas cooktop element or burner component is:  600mm of vertical clearance to a combustible surface, and 200mm of  horizontal distance to a vertical surface. If these measurements can't  be met, the surface in question must be protected with a fire resistant  material in accordance with *AG/601*.600mm to a rangehood750mm to an exhaust fan.  *It's worth noting that with exhaust fans and rangehoods there isn't a  specific clearance requirement under the Building Code of Australia.  Like all appliances though, these need to be installed according to  statutory requirements, and so that the installation meets the  manufacturers specifications.* 
>  The Standard also states that the horizontal clearance from a  hotplate or burner to a vertical combustible material (like an acrylic  splashback, for example) should be over 200mm. If not, the splashback or  other material needs to be protected with a non-combustible material to  a height of 150mm for the full length of the cooker.

  from the miele manual   

> The minimum safety distances
> between the top of the cooktop and the
> bottom of the rangehood given in the
> "Appliance dimensions" section of this
> booklet must be maintained, unless the
> cooktop manufacturer states that a
> greater safety distance is required.

  from the meile manual again   

> Safety distance between cooktop and
> rangehood
> The minimum safety distances
> between the top of a cooktop and
> the bottom of the rangehood are as
> follows, unless a greater distance is
> specified by the manufacturer of
> your cooking appliance:
>  600 mm above electric cooktops
> ...

  from the omega appliances website  - http://www.omegaappliances.com.au/Do...cument_208.pdf - see page 2   

> where range hood is installed over a gas fueled cooktop,
>  the minimum distance between the top of where the pot rests [trivets] and the underside of the 
> hood MUST BE 650mm

  from the SMEG website   

> *Rangehoods* *Question: What's the optimum distance between rangehoods and gas or electric hobs?*          If your cooktop is electric, the Australian Standards require a  minimum of 600mm free space from the cooktop to the rangehood. If your  cooktop is gas,  the Australian Standards require a minimum of 650mm  free space from the top of the trivet to the rangehood. Please be sure  to use a licensed plumber or gas-fitter for correct installation and  adherence to the appropriate building codes and standards which vary in  each State of Australia. Failure to comply with regulations and faulty  installation, may effect your warranty.

  from the bosch website   

> DHI 625 M AU retractable instruction PDF 
> page 2, fig 1  - GAZ meaning Gas, min. 650mm , ELECT. min 430mm

----------


## arms

> general rules state its 650mm from the gas cook-top TRIVETS to your overheads, however, check your range hood specifications also as they may need more distance than 650mm and you may void the warranty 
> conditions if not adhered to. 
> i generally allow 700mm between bench top and overheads which has me covered. 
> also check your cook-top specifications as it may have a minimum install distance between back wall and cook-top

  and the important part is TOP of trivetts so 650mm is in fact closer to 700mm from bench surface

----------


## intertd6

The rules state 600mm for the cupboards whatever the cooktop, now a recess would be normally left in the overheads above the stove for the range hood or whatever which satisfied the manufacturers recommended clearance from the trivets or stove top.
regards inter

----------


## Pitto

yeah, but that look goes back to the 80's  :Biggrin:  and doesn't maintain the lines of the kitchen overheads  
that said, i had a client recently that we installed the Bosch RH at 600mm [electric CT] and dropped the rest of the overheads down to 500mm because of her height. 
there's nothing to say the rest of the overheads must be at 600mm from the bench, the height regulations only state from the cooking appliance, Which i think i have covered pretty well in depth. 
And good luck with the warranty claim if you decide to install it at 600mm over a gas cook top and you have issues. i know for a fact, Meile look into everything before they will warrant their products and if its not installed correctly, you have a problem. ok if you have a cheap china rangehood, not so much if its a Meile, Bosch or other high end appliance  :Cry:

----------


## spiceboy

We recently renovated our kitchen and installed the range hood 750mm above the gas cooktop.  Also we did not install overhead cupboards on either side of the range hood.  Our primary reason for doing this was safety.  The secondary reason was to minimise stains (eg. oil) on the overhead cupboards.

----------


## seriph1

See this folks  -  another guy making stuff up as he goes along   :Wink:        

> from the miele manual   
> from the meile manual again   
> from the omega appliances website  - http://www.omegaappliances.com.au/Do...cument_208.pdf - see page 2   
> from the SMEG website   
> from the bosch website

----------


## seriph1

As mentioned; grease and grime are a major factor too ... that's why I do not recommend placing those very funky looking utensil rails behind and around cooking spaces   -  ours is covered with gunk (this may indicate how I found out why placing them there is a bad idea)   :Smilie:  
same often goes with suspended pot racks, but I rather suspect that has more to do with them only being used decoratively as opposed to functionally. 
I do love this version VERY much though, and hope to be able to afford one when the time comes, as its pots and pans will get used every day.   
Or this one

----------

